# Statistics the Left doesn't want you to see.



## StrongBad (Jun 4, 2017)

*Pew Research (2013):*

Only 57% of Muslims worldwide disapprove of al-Qaeda.


Only 51% disapprove of the Taliban.


13% support both groups and 1 in 4 refuse to say.

Muslim Publics Share Concerns about Extremist Groups

*Wenzel Strategies (2012):*

58% of Muslim-Americans believe criticism of Islam or Muhammad is not protected free speech under the First Amendment.


45% believe mockers of Islam should face criminal charges (38% said they should not).


12% of Muslim-Americans believe blaspheming Islam should be punishable by death.


43% of Muslim-Americans believe people of other faiths have no right to evangelize Muslims.


32% of Muslims in America believe that Sharia should be the supreme law of the land.

Sixty Percent of US Muslims Reject Freedom of Expression

*ICM Poll:*

40% of British Muslims want Sharia in the UK


20% of British Muslims sympathize with 7/7 bombers

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ls-40pc-of-Muslims-want-sharia-law-in-UK.html

*Pew Research (2010):*

82% of Egyptian Muslims favor stoning adulterers


70% of Jordanian Muslims favor stoning adulterers


42% of Indonesian Muslims favor stoning adulterers


82% of Pakistanis favor stoning adulterers


56% of Nigerian Muslims favor stoning adulterers

http://pewglobal.org/2010/12/02/muslims-around-the-world-divided-on-hamas-and-hezbollah/

*WZB Berlin Social Science Center:*

65% of Muslims in Europe say Sharia is more important than the law of the country they live in.
http://www.gatestoneinstitute.org/4092/europe-islamic-fundamentalism

*Pew Global (2006)*

68% of Palestinian Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.


43% of Nigerian Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.


38% of Lebanese Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.


15% of Egyptian Muslims say suicide attacks against civilians in defense of Islam are justified.

http://cnsnews.com/node/53865

*World Public Opinion (2009)*

61% of Egyptians approve of attacks on Americans


32% of Indonesians approve of attacks on Americans


41% of Pakistanis approve of attacks on Americans


38% of Moroccans approve of attacks on Americans


62% of Jordanians approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (21% oppose)


42% of Turks approve of some or most groups that attack Americans (45% oppose)

http://www.worldpublicopinion.org/pipa/pdf/feb09/STARTII_Feb09_rpt.pdf

*NOP Research:*

62% percent of British Muslims say freedom of speech shouldn't be protected 1 in 4 British Muslims say 7/7 bombings were justified


78% of British Muslims support punishing the publishers of Muhammad cartoons

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/08/14/opinion/main1893879.shtml&amp;amp;amp;date=2011-04-06

*People Press Surveys*

31% of Turks support suicide attacks against Westerners in Iraq.
http://www.people-press.org/2004/03/16/a-year-after-iraq-war/

*Belgian HLN:*

16% of young Muslims in Belgium state terrorism is "acceptable".
http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/1275/Islam...imjongens-vindt-terrorisme-aanvaardbaar.dhtml

*ICM Poll:*

25% of British Muslims disagree that a Muslim has an obligation to report terrorists to police.
http://www.icmresearch.co.uk/reviews/2004/Guardian Muslims Poll Nov 04/Guardian Muslims Nov04.asp

*Pew Research (2007):*

26% of younger Muslims in America believe suicide bombings are justified.


35% of young Muslims in Britain believe suicide bombings are justified (24% overall).


42% of young Muslims in France believe suicide bombings are justified (35% overall).


22% of young Muslims in Germany believe suicide bombings are justified.(13% overall).


29% of young Muslims in Spain believe suicide bombings are justified.(25% overall).

http://pewresearch.org/assets/pdf/muslim-americans.pdf#page=60

*Al-Jazeera (2006)*

49.9% of Muslims polled support Osama bin Laden
http://wikiislam.net/wiki/Osama_bin_Laden

*Populus Poll (2006):*

16% of British Muslims believe suicide attacks against Israelis are justified.


37% believe Jews in Britain are a "legitimate target".

http://www.populuslimited.com/pdf/2006_02_07_times.pdf

http://www.danielpipes.org/blog/2005/07/more-survey-research-from-a-british-islamist

*GfK NOP:*

28% of British Muslims want Britain to be an Islamic state
http://www.civitas.org.uk/pdf/ShariaLawOrOneLawForAll.pdf

*NOP Research:*

68% of British Muslims support the arrest and prosecution of anyone who insults Islam;
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2006/08/14/opinion/main1893879.shtml&amp;amp;amp;date=2011-04-06

*MacDonald Laurier Institute:*

62% of Muslims want Sharia in Canada (15% say make it mandatory)


35% of Canadian Muslims would not repudiate al-Qaeda

http://www.torontosun.com/2011/11/01/strong-support-for-shariah-in-canada

http://www.macdonaldlaurier.ca/much...new-study-of-muslim-public-opinion-in-canada/

*al-Arabiya:*

36% of Arabs polled said the 9/11 attacks were morally justified; 38% disagreed; 26% Unsure
http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/09/10/166274.html

*Gallup:*

38.6% of Muslims believe 9/11 attacks were justified (7% "fully", 6.5% "mostly", 23.1% "partially")
http://www.washingtoninstitute.org/policy-analysis/view/just-like-us-really

*Policy Exchange:*

1 in 4 Muslims in the UK have never heard of the Holocaust


Only 34% of British Muslims believe the Holocaust ever happened.

http://www.imaginate.uk.com/MCC01_SURVEY/Site Download.pdf

http://www.civitas.org.uk/pdf/ShariaLawOrOneLawForAll.pdf


----------



## Norman (Jun 4, 2017)

Here is one statistic I bet you didn't see coming:

RACIST!


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

StrongBad said:


> *Pew Research (2013):*
> 
> Only 57% of Muslims worldwide disapprove of al-Qaeda.
> 
> ...


The problem of people (having faith) unlike most Christians (who only have a ticket to Heaven called Jesus).

More liberalism (and less religion) and this all goes away.


----------



## StrongBad (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> StrongBad said:
> 
> 
> > *Pew Research (2013):*
> ...



Great insight! We should ask them really nicely to just abandon their beliefs they are willing to die for and embrace ours instead. And if they don't agree maybe a really heavy Care Bear Stare will do the trick!


----------



## Norman (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> StrongBad said:
> 
> 
> > *Pew Research (2013):*
> ...



Erm... the liberal position is to import all the Muslims. Can you explain how by importing them, we get less of them? Basic arithmetic would dictate otherwise.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

StrongBad said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > StrongBad said:
> ...


Do you have another suggestion?  Prayer, maybe?

When the Muslims ignore their holy teachings (like the Christians and the Jews do) it will get all happy and peaceful again (or not).


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

Norman said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > StrongBad said:
> ...


This is a nation of immigrants.  The ones coming here are doing so for a better life, not to blow shit up.  Those guys are already here.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

Why does the left want these Muslim refuges in the first place? The left have nothing in common with a faith that throws gays off buildings and beheads them. WTF?


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> Why does the left want these Muslim refuges in the first place? The left have nothing in common with a faith that throws gays off buildings and beheads them. WTF?


The ones coming here don't throw fags off of tall places (not that most here would mind that - I could sell tickets).


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 4, 2017)

StrongBad said:


> *Pew Research (2013):*
> 
> Only 57% of Muslims worldwide disapprove of al-Qaeda.
> 
> ...



The problem with your post is that the conservative consensus on USMB is that polls are useless, phoney, and rigged.


----------



## Norman (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



So you believe that by importing more Muslims from the 3rd world we get less religion, and extremism.

Got it, I don't think anyone doubted that leftists are insane.


----------



## Norman (Jun 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> StrongBad said:
> 
> 
> > *Pew Research (2013):*
> ...



This is correct. The real situation is way worse than the statistics would indicate.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> StrongBad said:
> 
> 
> > *Pew Research (2013):*
> ...



The poll last Nov giving Trump the win that's a poll.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

Norman said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Norman said:
> ...


The few that make it in don't change anything.  And it goes against the founding of American not to let people in.  Principles (I know - you don't have any).


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > StrongBad said:
> ...


That was no poll - that was a rejection of majority rule.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Trump won 30 states, that's a majority. Tissue?


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Ah, no.  The majority is people, not states.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



That's a majority of geographical areas, it's not a majority of the People.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > StrongBad said:
> ...



So you agree with the Gallup poll that shows Trump at 37% approval?

You agree with the  Rasmussen poll that shows Trump at 57% disapproval?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > StrongBad said:
> ...




Why is it that only in the presidential election in America that the guy who comes in second can win?

Does that mean all the other elections in this country are illegitimate?


----------



## williepete (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> This is a nation of immigrants. The ones coming here are doing so for a better life, not to blow shit up. Those guys are already here.



Not all of them got the memo.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

williepete said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > This is a nation of immigrants. The ones coming here are doing so for a better life, not to blow shit up. Those guys are already here.
> ...


Shot up a bunch of co-workers at a work party.  If there's a political message in there (no one can find it).


----------



## williepete (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Shot up a bunch of co-workers at a work party. If there's a political message in there (no one can find it).



Ah, sorry. I forgot workplace violence is an automatic pass from the left. Can't have anything to do with Islam. Because it's at a workplace...or something. Not Islam.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

williepete said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Shot up a bunch of co-workers at a work party. If there's a political message in there (no one can find it).
> ...


When a co-worker shoots up his ______ where he used to work, is that religious violence?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



Not in the USA, where do you live Canada?


----------



## williepete (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> When a co-worker shoots up his ______ where he used to work, is that religious violence?



You're being deliberately ignorant, naïve or plain stupid about Islamic terrorism. Dismissed.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

williepete said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > When a co-worker shoots up his ______ where he used to work, is that religious violence?
> ...


Asked an honest question and he (runs away like a frightened schoolgirl).


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



In the USA its majority of EC votes by state. Newsflash Trump won.  You libs desperate grasp at meaningless metrics to sooth your wounds, don't feel bad I'm sure Hillary won the pantsuit vote too.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


The majority in both is - people.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



I approve of president Trump, that's really all that matters for the next 4 years.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


He won't make it half that long.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



You people knew the rules, you only starting crying like sore losers when you lost. And goddamn if you can't beat a candidate like Trump, with a former US president, a sitting US president, a $1.2 billion dollar campaign war chest, and the entire MSM on your side WTF that's pretty sad.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


She won, just not in our undemocratic system.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



Trump won the majority in 30 states, including 3 blue states Hillary thought she had in the bag. Tissue?


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Ahahaha I will enjoy your meltdown, if he runs and wins re-election there may be mass liberal suicides.


----------



## williepete (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> She won, just not



See how stupid this sounds? Hillary's the president, just she's not.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Changes nothing.  It's still undemocratic.  The majority didn't vote for the Orange Menace.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Nobody cares that much, and he will be impeached long before that.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

williepete said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > She won, just not
> ...


In a democracy she won, the majority rule (but not here)..


----------



## BlueGin (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Norman said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


They don't?

http://lastresistance.com/michigan-public-school-board-allows-muslims-pray/


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

williepete said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > This is a nation of immigrants. The ones coming here are doing so for a better life, not to blow shit up. Those guys are already here.
> ...



Was she ever caught?


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


Caught?  She died in a hail of bullets along side him.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...



Oh, good!


----------



## williepete (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> In a democracy she won



So she won in a fantasy that you're confusing with reality. Might want to see a shrink about that.

Your ignorance of how our form of government works is noted. Scared of books since an early age?

_The United States is, indeed, a republic, not a democracy. Accurately defined, a democracy is a form of government in which the people decide policy matters directly--through town hall meetings or by voting on ballot initiatives and referendums. A republic, on the other hand, is a system in which the people choose representatives who, in turn, make policy decisions on their behalf. The Framers of the Constitution were altogether fearful of pure democracy. Everything they read and studied taught them that pure democracies "have ever been spectacles of turbulence and contention; have ever been found incompatible with personal security or the rights of property; and have in general been as short in their lives as they have been violent in their deaths" (__Federalist No. 10__).
ThisNation.com--Is the United States a democracy?
_


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...


Figured you like that.  They left the baby with Grandma.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

williepete said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > In a democracy she won
> ...


I know what our government is.  I also know it's - undemocratic.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 4, 2017)

[QUOTE="RightyTighty, post: 1743157b09/STARTII_Feb09_rpt.pdf

*Policy Exchange:*
This is a nation of immigrants.  The ones coming here are doing so for a better life, not to blow shit up.  Those guys are already here.[/QUOTE]
*The Melting Pot Has Had a Meltdown*

Formerly good ideas, such as immigration, are only good until they are no longer necessary or are abused.  America's enemies appeal to traditional ideas that have been extended or degraded to the point that they have become suicidal, such as immigration and freedom of religion.


----------



## williepete (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> I know what our government is. I also know it's - undemocratic.



Most people who understand the lessons of history are very happy we don't live in a democracy. The founding fathers knew the dangers of mob rule.

The Federalist No. 10
http://www.constitution.org/fed/federa10.htm


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


*Apology Tour in a Safe Space*

And the 9/11 hijackers were just trying to see how well they could fly an airliner.  The whole thing was caused by poor training, so we should sue the flight schools they went to.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Changes nothing.  It's still undemocratic.  The majority didn't vote for the Orange Menace.


*The Left Used Right-Wing Means*

With legal voters, Trump won the PV.  Besides, the majority never would have let the mooching races vote, so you traitors achieved a PV majority through undemocratic means.  Practically everything the anti-democratic Right opposes would have been eliminated by the majoritarian referendums they also oppose. So they are frauds, just like the flag-waving traitors who had their Daddies get them out of fighting the Communists.   So why should we listen to either the social elitists or the economic elitists?  Both of them hate and fear all other White people.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Hillary won an election that was never held? Link to this fantasy popular vote election? Hell link to this fantasy popular vote campaign even? Are you saying Hillary devised a campaign strategy to win the popular vote instead of the EC, isn't that kind of stupid? Why yes I am mocking you.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 4, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



What's undemocratic about it, that you lost? lol


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



I thought the wikileaks hacking cost Hillary the election.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



What's undemocratic about it is found in what you'd be saying NOW if Hillary had lost the popular vote and won the electoral college.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...



So in the US, unelected electors state by state decide who is president.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...


It would still be - undemocratic.


----------



## RightyTighty (Jun 4, 2017)

BluesLegend said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > BluesLegend said:
> ...


Ah, no.  What's undemocratic is the majority voted for someone else and didn't win.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 5, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



I would be saying president Clinton because I'm not some sour grapes sore loser. Goddamn you people need to grow a pair, if I can put up with that dolt Obama for 8 years you can put up with Trump.


----------



## BluesLegend (Jun 5, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



Do you know why we don't have a simple majority rules in this country? I doubt you do.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 5, 2017)

williepete said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > I know what our government is. I also know it's - undemocratic.
> ...


*Founding Fathers:  Frontiersmen
Constitutionalists:  Wags Wearing Wigs*

You preach to us as if we have to believe, under the penalty of making the country go to hell, that these slick lawyers you designate as "Founding Fathers" were supernaturally inspired and far above the wisdom of the common man.  A self-declared elite should never be trusted; only those who want to feel superior to the majority push this political theocracy. Populists should treat the Kochist Birchers as subordinates.  In defiance of your political bullying, your bosses better provide what we order, or else we will once again be swindled into becoming serfs meekly letting a tiny selfish clique make our decisions for us, which is all a republic is.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 5, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> Ah, no.  What's undemocratic is the majority voted for someone else and didn't win.


*Duopoly of Sodom and Gomorrah*

What's democratic is that the majority across "flyover country" doesn't want to become slaves to the large population centers, which they still outnumber.  In fact they might vote to have every state get two more electoral votes.  Barely escaping the Horror of the Hillareich might make us further limit the power of the degenerate metropolises.


----------



## StrongBad (Jun 5, 2017)

RightyTighty said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



That's by design. The founders knew that most humans are parasitic low-IQ wastes of space that are lazy and consume more than they produce. Furthermore, it's not a coincidence that the population that most consumes more than they produce vote left (if you can't compete you have to force people to give up their wealth to you).

Since this was designed to be a country of self reliant, non-para


RightyTighty said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> > RightyTighty said:
> ...



That's by design. The founders knew that most humans are parasitic low-IQ wastes of space that are lazy and consume more resources than they produce (especially those that spent their genetic formative years in certain hemispheres/climates) . Furthermore, it's not a coincidence that the population with the highest predilection to consume more than they produce vote left. If one can't compete in an open market, they have to force others to give up their wealth to them.

Since this was designed to be a country of self-reliant, non-parasitic people, it is a bad idea to leave the decisions of how to run a successful country to the lowest common denominator known as the "majority". All they are going to do is vote to give themselves for resources that they didn't earn and were confiscated from the productive class. They don't have the intellectual capacity to see beyond themselves and "The Gibs".


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 6, 2017)

StrongBad said:


> RightyTighty said:
> 
> 
> > williepete said:
> ...


*Vicarious and Vicious*

All criminals, dictators, and oligarchs indulge in the same simple-minded self-glorifying delusions that inspire the Aynals.  And once again, the majority you feel so superior to would never have let the mooching minorities vote.  You quote data that were brought about by the anti-majority system your own Daddy-hating spoiled brats took over.


----------

